# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  BFB 3D Touch

## eharris0414

We have a 3d touch at school(community college) it has a problem with all 3 heads vibrating, like the belt is slipping but it doesnt seem to be the belt....any ideas?

----------


## seo-birmingham

Funny I have the same problem, but no answers. My prediction is a parts exhaustion, but let see what other have to say about that.

----------


## curious aardvark

what's a 3d touch ? 
Internet search just comes up with interactive walls and iphone crap.

Found it - just a 3d printer. Looks reasonable. 

Checked the fans, they could cause vibration.

----------


## eharris0414

Turns out ours was dirty...take screws out of the extruder and blow out with electronics duster. Ours is working fine now

----------


## mrkane34

> Turns out ours was dirty...take screws out of the extruder and blow out with electronics duster. Ours is working fine now Descargar Royal WhatsApp APK 2022


Is there any update regarding this?

----------

